# Flexi Leads



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

We had a few posts on another thread (Lou's brilliant idea one) about flexi leads, so rather than derail her very important thread I thought we could start the flexi debate fresh.

So... pro's and con's of flexi leads?

Personally, I hate them as most people I see using them just let the dog roam willy-nilly 10+ feet away with no control.

On the pavements you see owners with their dog right at the end of it's leash with traffic passing by. What if something scares that dog?? It could be under my car wheels before the owner could react.

Pushkin has one (it came with him and I'm too cheap to buy a new lead) - it is always fixed at a particular length as we found if it was pullable... he pulled! I believe they can teach a dog that if he pulls on the lead it will extend and he will get where HE wants to go, not where his owner wants him to go.

Also, they're dangerous to others - I've had one wrapped around my legs by a dog that was trying to get at Pippin.

Thoughts?


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I used them when I had Annabelle. But, I used the Flexilead ONLY when she was in our yard going to the bathroom. If we went for a walk, I used a real lead. She knew the difference, she knew she could run out into the yard on the flexi..but had to stay close with the real leash. I don't like them for walking...not enough control over the dog.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunny came to me with very little flexi leash training. He was trained to walk on a lead in the ring........I like the flexi since he can "explore" and I find since he was trained to walk on a loose lead, he still knows when a regular lead comes on, it's no pull and heel.....so for me it works fine. I also lock it occasionally on a 4' length for our walks if there are lots of people around, etc.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you so much Manxcat!!!!! I'm so glad u had this genius idea to talk about flexi-leashes. 

If it's ok I'm going to re-post my story and beliefs on this on here.

Ok maybe some really careful owners can use the flexi-leash properly. Sorry If I sound adamant about but I really believe they are dangerous. 

Lou was attacked by 2 dogs when she was 4 months old. The 2 dogs were on a flexi-leash which means they can stretch the leash and be several feet ahead of their owner. the 2 dogs were far enough from the owner to attack Lou , he hit the stop button on the flexi-leash but the dogs were already on Lou. and the flexi leash you cannot retract the dog like hit a button and it would pull the dog back, it can only stop however far they are. It's not like

A regular thick fabric 6feet leash that you can pull hard on. The owner ran toward me to grab his dogs but it took him a while to cover those several feet. U know what I mean? He clicked the button to STOP the leash but the dogs were already attacking Lou because (we all kinda bumped into each other because I came from the other side of a building and he couldn't see me because he was far behind the dogs that stretched their leash and walked ahead of the owner like most dogs do.

Sorry if I didn't make myself clear, it's hard to explain. The point is the FLEXI LEASH CAN BE STOPPED BUT CANNOT PULL THE DOG BACK LIKE A REGULAR FABRIC 6FT LEASH THAT U CAN WRAP AROUND BOTH ARMS (shortening it) AND PULL THE DOG BACK. Flexi-leash is usually a thin line that has no hand grip, it would slide off your hand and actually could hurt your hand and would be inefficient in pulling the dog away from whatever situation.

I was terrified, it was horrifying and there was nothing the owner could do.

Here is a video of a stoopid owner using a flexi leash and it could have been deadly!! The video is scary and freaky be warned. But the noone was harmed LUCKLY. 

http://youtu.be/SCF15oOGjDk


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I despise them and think they are atrocious and dangerous for many reasons. Would never own one and would not accept one if someone offered to give it to me for free.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I think a flexi leash is something that can be easily abused and most often is used poorly by people who don't think about how their dogs can affect other people. My husband ONLY uses a leather 6 foot leash and if he is walking both dogs, he uses a double leash with a single handle. This works fine for him. I have used the same device when walking both dogs and found that I was continually pulling the younger dog to the right because she was walking into the older dog on the left. There was not much room on the sidewalk to put them both on the left. So I tried one on the left and one on the right. Still was a strain on my hands, which I sometimes have problems with. So I tried 2 flexi leashes (oh, the horror!!!) one in each hand for each dog, and I let the younger dog walk a little further up front ahead of the older dog and found this was much easier for all of us. I KNOW people are going to say, "Train your dog so she doesn't walk into the other one," but this works for me. I realize the potential dangers and I keep a lookout for other dogs. Where we live is on the edge of town and there are whole streets with maybe one or two houses. So if I walk during the day, I don't run into other walkers so much. Using the flexi leashes makes me want to walk the dogs more because it is less stressful for all 3 of us.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Some people may tell me to talk one dog at a time. I can do that sometimes, and I use a regular leather leash then. More often, I need to walk them at the same time because I don't have time to walk them singularly. That's when I use the flexi leashes to save the strain on my hands.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

I use a flexi. Have used them since the 80s. I will say that you have to learn to use them. My son can't use one properly-he uses a leather lead. I learned how to use one-when to have it locked and when to let them run. How to not hurt me, my dog, or others. Some people are not responsible with them. I know someone who didn't know how to properly use one and his shepherd was hit by a car. They SHOULD come with lessons. But I stand by my flexi


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

MiniPoo - You should be able to walk both your dogs together, and if the system works for you then great!

I have Pushkin on a fixed length with his flexi, and Pippin has a 10ft cotton weave leash. 

Unfortunately, when Pippin was a puppy we trained her to always walk on the inside of us - i.e. not against the road - irrespective of which side that was. We tell her "inside" and she moves away from the curb side. This was because our streets are very narrow, with often very narrow pavements and I didn't want her being at risk from cars. Sooooo, now we have one dog who always walks on my left... and one who swaps sides depending on where the curb is! Two flexis would kill me!

I do spend some time swapping hands with Pippin's lead, which is one of the reasons she has a long one - I have arthritis in my fingers and found the longer cotton weave one gave me a much better grip, I could hold most of it in one hand and guide with the other (if you get my drift), and also let her have a wander where appropriate. The flexi I cannot control with my fingers as it is too thin, but the handle is helpful, not that it matters as Pushkin never leaves my side.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I still think they are dangerous!

Hear me out 

Let's say your dog is walking ahead of you on a flexi-leash , something spooks him on the grass and he jumps toward the middle of road how do you pull him inwards? Back to the sidewalk fast enough for that car that is coming to not hit him?

The 6FT regular leash you wrap it around both arms (if need be) and pull 
and the dog is at your feet in 1/2 a second! 

How do you get the dog back on the sidewalk that fast with a flexi leash if your dog is not at arms reach ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I think we all agree the flexi leash CAN be dangerous, but some of us have made the decision to use it under certain limited conditions. Everything we do in life has some risk attached to it. We each have to make a decision on which risks we will take and how much to take. My husband drives a motorcycle to work. This is his big risk in life. He is has borderline osterporosis, and I so wish he would not take this risk and would sell his motorcycle. He has gotten knocked over twice in 20 years by bicyclists coming out of nowhere and cutting him off. He wants to take this risk, it is important to him, and it is his decision. I gave us driving a motorcycle after I had neck surgery 10 years ago because it was too great a risk to me. We have to let people decide for themselves, but I think it is good to point out how the flexi leash can be dangerous so that people are aware of that and they can use it more responsibly.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

Lou said:


> I still think they are dangerous!
> 
> Hear me out
> 
> ...


I walked both standards (eddie & sammy) at the same time both on flexis. They did not get tangled or tangle me. And to answer your question-you don't walk dogs on a flexi with them having the whole length available to them. The whole length is for when you get to the park or a yard or a field. I would never have to pull them back. If I did have to pull them back-it's simple-lock-pull & call-they come back. It takes practice!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

I still stand by what I said in the other topic, there is nothing wrong with a flexi if used properly. 

I only ever buy the "all tape" flexi so it has no cord. 

When I am by the road (or anywhere I need real control), I ALWAYS keep it locked short so there is no danger of her ever jumping under car if spooked or whatever, if we are in a totally safe area, she is off lead, if we are in a place which says "keep dogs on lead at all times" yet it is still safe, no road or cars in site, I keep the flexi unlocked so she can explore and have more freedom. 

It is flexible and that's what I like about it. I also have a regular leash always on me just in case but I hardly ever use it.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I am not a flexi lead fan.... I also think they are dangerous. I avoid dogs on flexi leads like the plague! I was stopped at a Stop sign once and a woman oblivious to her little dog let him walk out into the street and he was almost hit by a car. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

There are people in my neighbor who let their dogs walk with them off leash entirely. I would rather have them use a flexi leash than no leash at all because then they couldn't cross the street and bother my dogs without their owners. I was at the vet once in the parking lot, and a guy with a huge dog was walking past us to go inside while we were leaving. We both had regular leashes and his dog lunged at mine and grabbed him by the neck. Luckily my minipoodle was not hurt badly. So accidents can happen no matter what type of leash you are using.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MiniPoo said:


> I think we all agree the flexi leash CAN be dangerous, but some of us have made the decision to use it under certain limited conditions. Everything we do in life has some risk attached to it. We each have to make a decision on which risks we will take and how much to take. My husband drives a motorcycle to work. This is his big risk in life. He is has borderline osterporosis, and I so wish he would not take this risk and would sell his motorcycle. He has gotten knocked over twice in 20 years by bicyclists coming out of nowhere and cutting him off. He wants to take this risk, it is important to him, and it is his decision. I gave us driving a motorcycle after I had neck surgery 10 years ago because it was too great a risk to me. We have to let people decide for themselves, but I think it is good to point out how the flexi leash can be dangerous so that people are aware of that and they can use it more responsibly.



No, Not "everything" has risks. I CAN control some things.

I can't control if Lou gets cancer 

BUT I CAN eliminate the risk of her getting more than 6 Ft from me. There is no risk of my dog getting further away from me than what the 6FT allows. Unless there is an extraordinary external factor that I can't even come up with an example.

So I can eliminate that risk and Its my responsibility to make choices that decreases the risks of my babies's lives.

I can control how far she gets from my feet when out of the house with a fixed-regular-6Feet-leash and a properly sized collar.

It's a risk I am not willing to take! 
I'm not willing to take ANY risks if there's another option available!!

We should just take the least amount of risks possible when it comes to a life that depends on us!

If there is a SAFER way I will ALWAYS go with the safer way whether it's more convenient for me does not matter. Their safety comes first.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Lou, good for you in make your decisions on how to keep your dogs safe. I think it's great you care so much. What bothers me a little is that you seem to want everyone to agree with what you decide is best for your situations. We each have the right to decide was is safe and best for our dogs, and that may not be the same for everyone. I believe I am keeping my dogs safe and the risks I assume are very low when it concerns them.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MiniPoo said:


> Lou, good for you in make your decisions on how to keep your dogs safe. I think it's great you care so much. What bothers me a little is that you seem to want everyone to agree with what you decide is best for your situations. We each have the right to decide was is safe and best for our dogs, and that may not be the same for everyone. I believe I am keeping my dogs safe and the risks I assume are very low when it concerns them.



Yes dear, I know everyone is free to do whatever they want in this country... I am also free to explain to the best of my ability my personal belief in hopes that it will enlighten someone to make A CHOICE and who knows possibly save a dog's life.





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a 12' retractable leash that is webbing the whole length. I first tried one of the ones that are the thin cord for the length and didn't like it. I also have a 25' training lead. I got them both for the same purpose...letting Lily roam a bit but still be tethered to me. 

We have a ton of huge open space areas that are grass (they are created to help contain flooding when we have monsoons) and they are great places to take the kids/dogs for a picnic and/or to play. They are also a good 6-8+ feet lower than the roads and sidewalks around them. 

I'm home during the day and so infrequently see any people or dogs during the school year (in the summer it's too hot to be out anyway) that I feel totally comfortable allowing her some space while I hang out. I can and have easily been able to reel her in with my hands. I'm sure it's possible some vicious dog could come along and engage her, but that has happened to us more than once while she was sitting right next to me anyway. 

I think it's just like anything else...there are good and bad products out there. We personally need to have the common sense to use them (correctly hopefully) or not use them. I think it's terrible poor Lou was attacked and I'm so sorry it happened, but it just as easily could have been a dog on a longer lead whose owner didn't react fast enough, a dog on any lead whose owner was too preoccupied (cell phone anyone?) to intervene or even an unleashed dog. We've been stormed, stalked and chased by off-leash dogs in our own suburban neighborhood way too many times. Sometimes at the parks/open spaces and sometimes just walking. Too many people do dumb things like using Flexis wrong or not leashing in the first place!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

lilypoo said:


> I have a 12' retractable leash that is webbing the whole length. I first tried one of the ones that are the thin cord for the length and didn't like it. I also have a 25' training lead. I got them both for the same purpose...letting Lily roam a bit but still be tethered to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see your point but the one part i disagree is , if that dog owner (the dogs that attacked Lou) had them on a regular leash he could have immediately pulled them! As soon as he heard the growling/barking!

It took him a while to get to us.., walking fast, to remove his dogs.

I still believe if it was a regular leash you can easily pull the dog away , to a safe distance and the dog might even stand on it's back legs pulling on the leash but cannot get any closer (I've seen dogs pull so hard on a leash they stand on their back legs with all their weight on their collar/leash but cannot go forward)





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

I can drag Lily back with the webbed retractable, but this guy shouldn't have had them so far ahead of him that he couldn't control them, period. 

Potentially the same thing could have happened if they were on an 8 ft or 10ft normal lead if he didn't react fast enough. It's not cool to have to have our safety (and our beloved pets' safety) in the hands of others out there in the world. 

Honestly I think there are a lot of stupid people out there who don't have their sh*t together and unfortunately you and Lou had to be victims of that. We were attacked by a "harmless" off-leash "puppy" when Lily was a pup. Luckily my daughter moved very fast and scooped Lily into her arms and we both kind of threw ourselves over her to protect her, while the other dog snapped and snarled and pulled at our hair and clothes. It was awful. Stupid people! :argh:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Retractable leashes pose problems for people and their pets

Consumer Reports News: March 05, 2009



Heather Todd didn’t bring a leash with her the day she took her pooch Penny to a pond near Boston in 2005. So she borrowed a retractable dog leash to help keep her Labrador retriever in check. But it didn’t. The 90-pound dog suddenly took off running and dragged Todd across the sand.

When she came to a stop and recovered her wits, she spotted something lying on the sand. With horror, she realized it was a human index finger; with greater horror, she realized it was her own. The cord of the retractable leash had looped around her finger and pulled taut when Penny bolted.

“It just cut it off like a sharp knife,” Todd says.

She wrapped her hand in a towel, grabbed the finger, and headed to the hospital, but doctors were unable to reattach it. Todd, who’s now in nursing school, says there are times when her missing finger causes problems. “I get by. You just adjust,” she says.

Todd’s story may sound like a freak accident, but retractable leashes are responsible for a surprising number of injuries each year, including amputations.

In 2007 there were 16,564 hospital-treated injuries associated with leashes, according to Consumer Union's analysis of statistics collected by the Consumer Product Safety Commission. Of those, about 10.5 percent involved children 10 and younger; 23.5 percent involved injuries to the finger. The CPSC's data does not parse the leashes into types but it's likely that the amputations were caused by retractable leashes.

The most common injuries reported were burns and cuts, usually sustained when the cord came in contact with skin as it rapidly paid out from the handle of a leash. Others occurred when the cord got wrapped around part of the owner or the dog.

Todd sued the maker of the leash as well as the distributor, as have others who have been injured by retractable leashes. Todd told us that the company settled her case for an undisclosed amount.

Retractable-leash makers do put some pretty stark warnings about their products on their Web sites and on the packaging. Germany-based Flexi, one of the largest manufacturers of the leashes, has a long page of warnings on it Web site. Here’s how it begins:

“To avoid the risk of eye or face injury and cuts, burns, and amputations to your body or the body of another person from the leash cord/tape or all belt and hook, (sic) read and follow these Warnings and Directions for Use before using your Flexi leash.”

The CPSC has announced only one recall of retractable leashes in recent years. Last September 223,000 “Slydog” brand retractable leashes (at right) were recalled after several complaints were received by the agency about the metal clip breaking and flying off. The company subsequently changed to plastic clips.

Karen Peak, a professional dog trainer in northern Virginia who runs a Web site called SafeKidsSafeDogs, says she often observes injuries from retractable leashes—and has experienced a couple herself.

“One day a dog got away and I grabbed the cord to keep it from running into the street and it gave me a painful cut between my fingers,” she says. “And it was a little dog, a Maltese.”

Peak says she doesn’t allow retractable leashes in her training classes and thinks they should only be used on well-behaved dogs that respond to voice commands.

“They should never be used on neighborhood walks or in stores or other situations where there might be distractions that can make a dog suddenly bolt,” she says. In those types of situations, she advises owners to use a solid leash no longer than six feet long.

Peak says dogs can suffer some of the same types of injuries from retractable dog leashes as people do. In addition, dogs suffer injury to their necks and backs when they are suddenly jerked to a stop when they run out the length of the leash. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

How do these people not know how to get a dog on a flexi back? When the dog takes off you lock, pull,release the lock (it retracts that length), lock, pull release. A ton easier than a long regular lead. It just takes practice! 

Anyone should use what they feel is safe for them. I have learned to use the leash by using them for 30 years. My dogs are never in danger nor do I put any other animals at risk. But I had to LEARN to use the flexi.

Just wanted to add-I have no fenced yard-don't like fences-so I used my flexis to run the poodles. Unleashed is unloved


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

AleKaiRowdie said:


> How do these people not know how to get a dog on a flexi back? When the dog takes off you lock, pull,release the lock (it retracts that length), lock, pull release. A ton easier than a long regular lead. It just takes practice!




You didn't mention: REPEAT REPEAT REPEAT until the dog is back close to the owner, that may take many "REPEATs" if a flexi leash can go 15 to 30 FT

And the method you described I believe the person would pull the handle, so it would pull as far as their arm can extend backwards (might not be enough to take the dog off the middle of street if they are 15FT+ away from the Owner 


+ release ----> dog might take off again in the process?

In my personal opinion.... It's just not a safe device. Some things are obsolete and are replaced with something better (that are sometimes old school, sometimes more high-tech) but some "inventions" are just a " FAIL" in my opinion 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Another article










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

Lou said:


> You didn't mention: REPEAT REPEAT REPEAT until the dog is back close to the owner, that may take many "REPEATs" if a flexi leash can go 15 to 30 FT
> 
> And the method you described I believe the person would pull the handle, so it would pull as far as their arm can extend backwards (might not be enough to take the dog off the middle of street if they are 15FT+ away from the Owner
> 
> ...


You are talking about people who are stupid enough to WALK their dogs on a flexi without locking it to a 6 ft safe position. The extension of the leash is for exercise-NOT walking down the street!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

My neighbor walked her wolf hybrid on a flexi. This dog loved my kids though would take out a stranger. One day she was walking him on the other side of the street. He saw us and got excited and wanted to come see us. So his owner let out the flexi and he came running. He weighed about 130 pounds. Just as he greeted my daughter he saw a cat. He ran around her to give chase. The lead was like a razor and cut my 10 year old daughter across the backs of both of her thighs. It was a horribly painful cut because it burned as it cut.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Lou said:


> Todd sued the maker of the leash as well as the distributor, as have others who have been injured by retractable leashes. Todd told us that the company settled her case for an undisclosed amount.


lol .......... people sue McDonald for getting burned because the coffee is hot...... seriously this "I sue everyone cause everyone else is to blame for my stupidity" is a ridiculous culture!!


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

Wild Kitten said:


> lol .......... people sue McDonald for getting burned because the coffee is got...... seriously this "I sue everyone cause everyone else is to blame for my stupidity" is a ridiculous culture!!


We live in a litigous society. I sure hope she got only a dollar. If she was stupid enough not to learn to use the leash on a LARGE dog before she picked it up. She didn't buy it-she wasn't a consumer of that leash-she was an idiot who used a tool she knew nothing about and she got hurt. Well-would she just grab a chainsaw w/o reading the instructions? It was her own fault. And-she should have had better control over her dog!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Again, it works fine for me, I believe it is safe and I know how to use it. For people who are not as comfortable or believe it is not safe, they should not use them.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

liljaker said:


> Again, it works fine for me, I believe it is safe and I know how to use it. For people who are not as comfortable or believe it is not safe, they should not use them.


I agree. I'm all good with the flexi. I have lots of experience and I use it responsibly. I do understand if others don't like them. Like I said-my son hates it, and my mom never like using one.


----------



## J.Bosley (Feb 1, 2014)

Like everything else in the world, there are pros and cons to the Flexi.

I must say I HATE irresponsible dog owners who do not properly control their dogs on a Flexi, or on any leash! And I especially hate owners who cannot control their off leash dogs. If you have your dog off leash, or on a Flexi you HAVE to have control. And I mean 100% control! If not, you really are asking for disaster. I have a dog aggressive dog.... he may be small, but he is aggressive. If your dog is on a Flexi, and gets into my dog's space he will bite and he will be blamed! Even though he is on a nice short leash with a halti on. This is why I hate Flexis! Or I should say people :aetsch:

Why I love Flexis is because it gives me the opportunity to allow my dogs, who I DO NOT allow off leash, to have that same kind of freedom. Mind you I ONLY use my Flexis when we are hiking, never in public due to the lack of control. I am also a very conscious dog owner, and since I do have an aggressive dog I am on alert 100% of the time to make sure that I can "reel" them in when I see another dog coming.

Again, there are always pros and cons. I mainly blame irresponsible use to my cons of the Flexis.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Lou said:


> Another article
> 
> View attachment 141089


Notice this sentence? 



> * *all were human/user failure*, the result of them being used in settings (mostly urban) and in a way (extended to full length) that was inappropriate for the amount of chaos or possible calamity inherent in the situation.


It's like blaming the car if a bad driver runs some one over. 
Don't blame the lead because the people who are using it are irresponsible and are not using it properly. 
The flexi lead can be great if used properly and responsibly. Same as anything else in this world. 

The only thing...... maybe they should include a booklet on it's proper use - a kind of manual, when they sell it, and highlight all the dangers of it's inappropriate use.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wild Kitten said:


> lol .......... people sue McDonald for getting burned because the coffee is got...... seriously this "I sue everyone cause everyone else is to blame for my stupidity" is a ridiculous culture!!



McDonalds coffee is LAVA HOT though! Hahahaha!!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Lou said:


> McDonalds coffee is LAVA HOT though! Hahahaha!!!


Yeah but you got to expect it to be hot when you're buying a hot drink..... lol

Give it a few minutes and it will cool down......... but it is better to sue ... just ridiculous.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wild Kitten said:


> Notice this sentence?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They mean the product didn't fail as in "it didn't break etc ", but the leash stretching 15-30FT away from the owner is still NOT a good idea.

A leash is mostly used to walk a dog, right? if you are walking dog, it should be by your side, so no need for 15-30 feet extra. (Because of safety issues) and the word retractable could be perceived as "retracting the dog back as in it stretches away from owner and RETRACTS DOG BACK TO U, which IT DOESNT DO" ie. it stretches letting the dog walk AWAY from owner up to 15FT but does not PULL/RETRACT dog back to you, the only force controlling the leash is the dog pulling it and the button STOP. 
NO PULLING BACK FEATURE. 
Example: A FISHING POLE REEL!
You pull the fish?!! ("Retract feature" as in - Manually pull toward you)

My gosh my English is failing me again today, badly... LOL trying so hard to find the words...  (I think my in is tired.... But anyways..)



(?)

If the flexi-leash is used for the dog to roam around in public areas it is still not a good idea, the dog has a large area it can go and might encounter a cat or a toddler or be spooked by something and could be too far away from the owner for the person to take control of the dog. It's "almost" like being off-leash in this scenario which I also don't condone 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok so here is my opinion that I posted in the other thread. 

Personally I hate flexi leashes. I don't think a dog needs to walk out away from the owner on a walk (that's what parks are for and 6ft leashes are more than enough room to roam). I think they should be in a nice heal on the left side while walking. It always makes me nervous that they will decide to go towards the street or something. Also what if a stray dog came by and attacked the dog, it would be hard to get the dog close to the owner to pick it up or pull it away with a flexi leash. Now what really PO's me is when people have their dogs on flexi leashes and don't pay attention to them. They just let them run all over the place and run up to other dogs that they shouldn't be. I feel it is irresponsible and disrespectful to other dog owners. Now I am not saying all flexi leash users do this I am just voicing my opinion on them and why I don't like them. I am sure some flexi leash users are very responsible and respectful. 
My GSD Micah was aggressive to other female dogs when I rescued her. We went through extensive training with her and she turned into the best dog ever. I never ever had to walk her with a leash after a year of her being with me. She would walk on my left side in a decent heal wherever we would go. If she saw something she was interested in like another dog she would walk about 3-4 ft in front of me and then it was like she hit an invisible brick wall and would walk back to me .She would never go more than 3-4 ft away from me no matter what. Now does that mean "no leash" walking is for everyone? No it doesn't. I would never walk my Tpoos without a leash no matter how well trained they were. I knew that Micah was safe with no leash. I knew that she could protect herself if another dog approached her. My Tpoos can not do that. So I choose to use a leash with them just like others choose to use a regular or flexi leash with their dogs. There is no right or wrong answer. It all personal prefrance .


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Lou said:


> They mean the product didn't fail as in "it didn't break etc ", but the leash stretching 15-30FT away from the owner is still NOT a good idea.


Of course, it's not always a good idea! That's why it has a lock and you can keep it short! 



Lou said:


> If the flexi-leash is used for the dog to roam around in public areas it is still not a good idea, the dog has a large area it can go and might encounter a cat or a toddler or be spooked by something and could be too far away from the owner for the person to take control of the dog. It's "almost" like being off-leash in this scenario which I also don't condone


While you have no real control on a dog which is off-leash (other than training) you do have control over a dog on a flexy, yes you are right it is "one step from them being off-leash" but then you got to pay attention to your dog and to your surroundings! 

There is no way that it would just by chance suddenly encounter a toddler, I see the toddler approaching and I reel my dog in before it comes near, so by the time the toddler is near him, she's on a short locked leash near me and fully under control.... same goes for the cat. If the surrounding is not clearly visible, I generally keep my dog near me on short. But the flexi gives me the flexibility, more choices. 

It's not the lead's fault if people don't use it properly.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wild Kitten said:


> Of course, it's not always a good idea! That's why it has a lock and you can keep it short!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The handle is poorly designed too , really smooth hard plastic, hard to have a good grip , especially if it the dog takes off out of the blue 

with a textured nylon thick leash you wrap it around your hand/arm and it ain't going nowhere! ..... Unless you have a bull on a leash but in that case both leashes would be useless LOL


I just can't see the benefit 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have had two flexible leads. The first. One lasted about 15 minutes and broke. I figured it was defective and purchased another. That lasted ten minutes. My Aussie was a strong puller. Is this a common problem with these?


----------



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

When I use the flexi lead for Chell (when we're going to the park only) it's locked tight at a shorter distance because of safety reasons. if we're at the park and Chell goes to play lunge at another dog I lock it jerk my arm back then unlock it as I swing my arm forward and lock it jerk back. I can shorten the leash VERY quickly this way.
I think your problem in that scenario has more to do with a bad owner who doesn't know his dogs well enough to anticipate their reactions and thus preemptively prevent that from happening. So in a way I agree. New owners, or first time owners or owners that don't want to pay attention to the dog while they're out walking should not use these. Responsible owners, those who DO pay attention and know how to manipulate a flexi leash should be able to use these without any problem


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Well to be honest, I never really used the Flexi on a big dog, when I had my Tervueren who was about 35kg, I used a normal 1.5m leader leash where it was necessary but mostly he was off lead when possible, he had obedience and other working exams so he was walking to heal even without it. 

My biggest dog I used a flexy on was Bonito who was a Shih Tzu X Yorkie he was under 10kg and now Lucia who is just over 3kg. So no matter how hard they pulled, they would not break a Flexi (the proper Flexi brand, not just any cheap retractable lead) 
I also don't use the one which has a cord, I don't think they are as sturdy as the ones that are all tape. 

I don't think I would ever want to use it on a big strong dog but it works for me for the small ones.


----------



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

I use to use a flexi leash with my pointer when we would rollerblading. We did it on a rail road path (old railroad pulled up and paved). Only when we were alone would I let her extend out. She would run on the right side in a straight line ahead of me. Long story short, a rabbit ran out on the trail and then a cat ran out right behind it. They stayed on the road rrunning right down the middle. So hers the rabbit, the cat chasing the rabbit and my Sydney in hunt mode after the both of them. I had to give a few sharp commands and then rabbit and cat veered off into a pasture. Sydney stopped and we were lucky we came out of that one unharmed. We had roller bladed that way for 8 years and never had any issues or surprises like that ever before. After that, the flexi was put away. It was too risky and a dog no matter how well trained and mild mannered can turn into predator in a flash.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

benjiboy said:


> I use to use a flexi leash with my pointer when we would rollerblading. We did it on a rail road path (old railroad pulled up and paved). Only when we were alone would I let her extend out. She would run on the right side in a straight line ahead of me. Long story short, a rabbit ran out on the trail and then a cat ran out right behind it. They stayed on the road rrunning right down the middle. So hers the rabbit, the cat chasing the rabbit and my Sydney in hunt mode after the both of them. I had to give a few sharp commands and then rabbit and cat veered off into a pasture. Sydney stopped and we were lucky we came out of that one unharmed. We had roller bladed that way for 8 years and never had any issues or surprises like that ever before. After that, the flexi was put away. It was too risky and a dog no matter how well trained and mild mannered can turn into predator in a flash.


How would it have been different if you had used a normal leash? You would still be on your roller blades and she would still be chasing the rabbit and cat and pulling you with her.....


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

benjiboy said:


> I use to use a flexi leash with my pointer when we would rollerblading. We did it on a rail road path (old railroad pulled up and paved). Only when we were alone would I let her extend out. She would run on the right side in a straight line ahead of me. Long story short, a rabbit ran out on the trail and then a cat ran out right behind it. They stayed on the road rrunning right down the middle. So hers the rabbit, the cat chasing the rabbit and my Sydney in hunt mode after the both of them. I had to give a few sharp commands and then rabbit and cat veered off into a pasture. Sydney stopped and we were lucky we came out of that one unharmed. We had roller bladed that way for 8 years and never had any issues or surprises like that ever before. After that, the flexi was put away. It was too risky and a dog no matter how well trained and mild mannered can turn into predator in a flash.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Wow!!! Thanks for sharing your story!!

Especially if the dog was already running , it sees a prey .. I think it would be so hard for it to hit the breaks !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I do use a flexi in limited circumstances. My shepherds don't really like to be too close to me to poo so I have used them at trials. I only unlock them once we're in an area away from other dogs & people. Racer has not developed any potty hang ups so far & is fine on a 6ft leash. I think they have their place but yes there are way too many uneducated & oblivious people out there using them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

Wild Kitten said:


> How would it have been different if you had used a normal leash? You would still be on your roller blades and she would still be chasing the rabbit and cat and pulling you with her.....


It would have been easier to control her with her not being 16 feet ahead of me. We could have stopped much faster.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

I love my flexi's and my cockers all knew the sound when it locked and never pulled, and it is easy to lock it and pull it up real quick. BUT, the dog must know how to walk calmly at your side first, and that involves a regular 6' lead. Flexi's are not for use to take the dog to the vet, the groomer, or to walk in town, unless you keep the dog at your side, and most rarely do. I can walk my dog on a flexi, locked with about 4 feet, and hold it in my left hand and dog stays at my side. That is only used when going from point A, like in a hotel, to point B, potty area outside. In town and for trips to vet I always use 6' lead. Flexi's are for open areas, not on the sidewalk, not in a store, or crowded areas. We live in the country so no sidewalks and I walk dogs with both leads depending on my mood and what I want to work on with dog. When walking on roadsides with no sidewalks I always pull my dogs to my side and have them sit when there is an oncoming car. We never walk until the car passes. Most of the time I also move into the ditch too. My dogs do not wrap the flexis around my legs or anyone elses and if they forget their manners and start to think that the purpose of the flexi is to pull when they get to the end, we stop and they then walk by my side. They have 16' of space to go back and forth in and I do not tolerate any pulling. So, I love my flexi's as they have their purpose, but like many say, most do not know how to use them. Guess you don't blame the flexi for problems, but the idiots on the other end.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

benjiboy, it would have made no difference what lead you had. Your dog would have given chase anyway. I've had rabbits jump right out in front of my Belgian twice while walking and bless his heart he only stopped, put ears up and watched. Thank goodness because otherwise I'd have been toast since first instinct is to hold on tighter and that leads to me being dumped. Keep telling myself if he ever bolts to let go. lol


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

So maybe this thread should have actually been named "Why don't they give out instruction books with Flexis?"

Interesting to see both sides of the picture, and it is obvious that there are indeed pros and cons of flexi leads - but they must be used responsibly!

So maybe rather than saying "no" to them, the argument could be "they're okay but only used correctly"?


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

I have a wonderful leash - it is 6ft. but has a "handle" or loop at about 2.5 ft. When walking both dogs I use the handle - it helps me keep them in a better "heal" and they aren't distracted by each other...or tripping me. We like to walk our dogs at the open market...where there are lots of people and other dogs in close proximity; before I found this lead I would wrap the leash around my hand...very uncomfortable. This is so much easier and I feel safer. 

My vote is hold them close...not let them out on a flex.


----------



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

Feelingdoc said:


> I have a wonderful leash - it is 6ft. but has a "handle" or loop at about 2.5 ft. When walking both dogs I use the handle - it helps me keep them in a better "heal" and they aren't distracted by each other...or tripping me. We like to walk our dogs at the open market...where there are lots of people and other dogs in close proximity; before I found this lead I would wrap the leash around my hand...very uncomfortable. This is so much easier and I feel safer.
> 
> My vote is hold them close...not let them out on a flex.



Sounds like the KONG leash I have, only the two handles are padded for extra comfort. I use that leash for going to stores/the vet and walking baby in stroller with dog. We have a few 6ft leashes for training purposes and we have a 10ft and 30ft leashes as well. Those my husband likes using for the park, I prefer the flexi for the park because a 30ft drags along the ground getting gross where a flexi does not.

Every leash has a scenario it is good for that's why we have so many different kinds.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I use a 16' flexi for Tonka... everywhere. On our walks, on our way to the dog park, AND into the vet's office. I've never had him on anything else. On a sidewalk, 4' or 6' is too long to keep him safely out of traffic. Shortened up to 2' is better. In the vet's office?... locked at abt one foot or less. 

I don't believe that any problems associated with a flexi are the fault of the leash.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

Lou said:


> The handle is poorly designed too , really smooth hard plastic, hard to have a good grip , especially if it the dog takes off out of the blue
> 
> with a textured nylon thick leash you wrap it around your hand/arm and it ain't going nowhere! ..... Unless you have a bull on a leash but in that case both leashes would be useless LOL
> 
> ...


You had a bad experience, I understand. You don't like flex and it's hard for you to use, I understand that, too, but they are an excellent tool and when used responsibly are an excellent product. My flexis are old-from the 80s-first generation. I use them in the winter with gloves, so mine have stick on rubber grips that I put on them so my dogs could NOT pull them out of my hands. I've had surgeries on my hands-had 2 bones removed from my right and the flexis are easier for me to hold than the leather 6 ft lead.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

loves said:


> I love my flexi's and my cockers all knew the sound when it locked and never pulled, and it is easy to lock it and pull it up real quick. BUT, the dog must know how to walk calmly at your side first, and that involves a regular 6' lead. Flexi's are not for use to take the dog to the vet, the groomer, or to walk in town, unless you keep the dog at your side, and most rarely do. I can walk my dog on a flexi, locked with about 4 feet, and hold it in my left hand and dog stays at my side. That is only used when going from point A, like in a hotel, to point B, potty area outside. In town and for trips to vet I always use 6' lead. Flexi's are for open areas, not on the sidewalk, not in a store, or crowded areas. We live in the country so no sidewalks and I walk dogs with both leads depending on my mood and what I want to work on with dog. When walking on roadsides with no sidewalks I always pull my dogs to my side and have them sit when there is an oncoming car. We never walk until the car passes. Most of the time I also move into the ditch too. My dogs do not wrap the flexis around my legs or anyone elses and if they forget their manners and start to think that the purpose of the flexi is to pull when they get to the end, we stop and they then walk by my side. They have 16' of space to go back and forth in and I do not tolerate any pulling. So, I love my flexi's as they have their purpose, but like many say, most do not know how to use them. Guess you don't blame the flexi for problems, but the idiots on the other end.


I always take my dog to the groomer or vet on the flexi. I have the old ones with the cords. When we are at the vet or groomers, he's locked next to me-not 6 ft-right there-1 ft! That's how long the webbing is.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Although I have already posted in this thread, I do think that (1) it depends on the dog -- if it is a large, strong dog that could easily be distracted, probably not the leash for you, and (2) it depends on the person using the leash. No, you can't pick one up and know how to use it. I guess since my former poodle Jake used one (had him for 16 year) and now I use for long walks with Sunny, 18 years of using the "flexi controls" is easy for me. I have seen people who got a flexi for the first time and their dogs are all over the place, out of control, will jolt and pull the flexi out of the owner's hands......no, those people should not have flexis.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

AleKaiRowdie said:


> I always take my dog to the groomer or vet on the flexi. I have the old ones with the cords. When we are at the vet or groomers, he's locked next to me-not 6 ft-right there-1 ft! That's how long the webbing is.



With the 6feet leash I wrap it around arm or hand and make it however length I want too 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I just think with sooooo many accidents, horror stories, near misses 

This thing should be taken off the market.

Good luck to the ones the use it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Lou said:


> I just think with sooooo many accidents, horror stories, near misses
> 
> This thing should be taken off the market.


Take good care with your opinions, Lou. Just because u and others don't know how to use one, u think I shouldn't be able to buy one?


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Lou said:


> I just think with sooooo many accidents, horror stories, near misses
> 
> This thing should be taken off the market.
> 
> ...


I think that with so many accidents and near misses, cars should be taken off the market and everyone should walk everywhere. (Just kidding! Kinda sorta) Good thing that there is still some measure of freedom in this country, and we can still pick what kind of leash we want to use.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Lou said:


> With the 6feet leash I wrap it around arm or hand and make it however length I want too
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh it scares me that you wrap the leash on yourself. I've known so many people that have been seriously injured doing that. Now I love my dogs. They are totally my babies. However if I am seriously injured I will not be able to care for them. Human life has to trump canine. Sometimes you may need to let them go to avoid injury to them or yourself. You can make a leash shorter in your hand and hopefully the dog has had enough training to behave but again you may need to let go at some point. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Lou said:


> With the 6feet leash I wrap it around arm or hand and make it however length I want too
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That would be very uncomfortable for me, and with my bad shoulder I would have a problem using a 6 ft leash as you describe. I actually use a 4 ft or 2 ft leather leash when not walking the dogs BECAUSE I cannot wrap a leash around my arms. So I use a variety of leashes for different occasions. I am glad we have options.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm not a fan. I have heard of too many mishaps. I also sometimes by accident drop the leash... something's a little off with my hands. If I were to drop the Flexi, it would reel up and hit my little dog and very possibly kill it, going at high speed. That doesn't make me an idiot, as has been implied...that people holding the Flexi who don't like Flexi's must be idiots. 

Also, as a trainer, I like to keep a dog accustomed to maintaining slack in a leash. And that constant pressure on their neck vs. a loose lead doesn't do much for teaching a dog to maintain slack. 

I also like to keep my dogs fairly close to me, not in a tight, formal heel but close enough that they're able to turn their focus to me easily and quickly, not that they're way the heck out there, doing entirely their own thing. 

Another reason I like a regular 6 ft. leash is, once the dogs are trained to walk nicely, leave slack in the leash, I can put my hands in my coat pockets and still hold onto the leash. (sometimes my hands get cold and I don't think of gloves because maybe it's not super cold) Okay, I'm an idiot. But I also hate getting smooched cheese or liver on my gloves. lol.

With Jose`, since he's very obedient, being an old hand, he can go off leash in a safe field or little traveled, woodsy trail. The puppies aren't ready for that yet. Only when they have a rock solid recall will they ever be allowed that freedom. Maybe a long, light weight, thin rope could be used for that. But a fenced area gives them a chance for zoomies. Otherwise we just walk along with a loose leash. If they want to explore something a little further away, I just go with them, staying fairly close. They don't need to run out 20 feet away from me to check something cool out. I can go with them. I tell them to lead the way to this cool thing they're getting an interest in. LOL.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I do not think people who do not want to use flexis are idiots. They have very, very good reasons for not using them and staying away from other walkers using them. I totally respect and understand their decisions. I just wish they would respect and understand my decision to use them occasionally.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

I agree, I hate them too. My sister-in-law uses them on her JRTs I think because she doesn't want to have to teach them any leash manners. They run and get tangled and my son got a terrible rope burn on his hand trying to deal with them at her house. I have always used a 6 ft leather lead that feels good and is easily to manage. The dogs still get enough exercise.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm not a fan. Nothing drives me crazier than being out with my dog (who I keep close by my side) and another dog wandering over to visit on a flexi lead while their owner is clueless. 

The only time I do think flexi leads are appropriate is when out on the trails in the woods.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Example of product that had accidents that was recalled 

If something has caused problems why not eliminate it? Or at least improve it, educate?

The way I see flexi-leashes everywhere causing hell, 

At this moment.... My personal opinion is still that if you weigh the good and the bad... It's not a good idea 

It happens that a product causes injuries and is recalled or taken off the market... Or fixed improved and made safe 

I have nothing against the people that use them properly... And Just believe the product is dangerous.


Here is an example 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MiniPoo said:


> That would be very uncomfortable for me, and with my bad shoulder I would have a problem using a 6 ft leash as you describe. I actually use a 4 ft or 2 ft leather leash when not walking the dogs BECAUSE I cannot wrap a leash around my arms. So I use a variety of leashes for different occasions. I am glad we have options.



I say 6FT is a max  any leash shorter than that is great too. I also have a 3FT leash for each dog



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

MiniPoo said:


> I do not think people who do not want to use flexis are idiots. They have very, very good reasons for not using them and staying away from other walkers using them. I totally respect and understand their decisions. I just wish they would respect and understand my decision to use them occasionally.


To each their own. If someone else's dog is not being properly controlled and is not under the control of the owner, no matter what kind of leash is being used, that is a problem -- it's not a leash problem in my opinion. It's the person on the other end of it.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I think the tape flexis are less likely to cause burns to hands and legs. A strap attached to the handle that goes around the wrist would help if the flexi were dropped or pulled out of a person's hand. A warning label should be included with the leash. We are learning how not to abuse other things, like driving and talking on the phone. I think more awareness of how to use a flexi and a few modifications such as wrist straps would be good.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

so, i've read all the arguments for and against and, unfortunately, i've drawn the conclusion that in all scenarios- DOGS are the problem! :aetsch:


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

dogs wouldn't be a problem if they weren't involved with *people*!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

patk said:


> dogs wouldn't be a problem if they weren't involved with *people*!


oh nay, nay. humans are perfect don't you know? its those dogs that are led by love and natural instinct that create all the problems.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

See? Told you they were trouble!!! 
:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

liljaker said:


> I have seen people who got a flexi for the first time and their dogs are all over the place, out of control, will jolt and pull the flexi out of the owner's hands......no, those people should not have flexis.


There's a first time for everyone ...... thoughI got to admit I never had a problem using it, first time or 20 years down the line, it was always natural to me... 

But I think there should be some manual booklet included in the pack when they sell it to warn people about dangers and explain how to use it safely.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Lou said:


> With the 6feet leash I wrap it around arm or hand and make it however length I want too


It is much more inconvenient to have things wrapped around my arm than to have a simple flexi locked short! 



Poodlebeguiled said:


> Also, as a trainer, I like to keep a dog accustomed to maintaining slack in a leash. And that constant pressure on their neck vs. a loose lead doesn't do much for teaching a dog to maintain slack.


A statement like this suggest that a flexi has always got to be unlocked, and that is not the case, the flexi gives you choices! 
You can keep it locked at any length and still be able to teach your dog to walk on a lose leash. 

Just because it can stretch to 5m it doesn't mean it always has to.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Lou said:


> Example of product that had accidents that was recalled
> 
> If something has caused problems why not eliminate it? Or at least improve it, educate?
> 
> ...


That's a contradiction..... lol.... and a dangerous baby seat is nothing like a flexi, the baby seat was dangerous even if used properly, the flexi is not dangerous if used properly. 

It is like if you said, I got nothing against good drivers but lets take cars of the market cause they cause too many accidents and kill too many people...... 

As it has been mentioned earlier...

Same thing.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't like them, I'll never use one. They're bulky, the teach a dog that in order to explore they have to pull on the lead, they can give you rope burns if the dogs run around your ankles, and typically people that aren't very dog savvy will get them, and have no idea what they're doing.

I have short traffic leads for my dogs, and if it's time to explore I'll find a place to go off leash. My dogs have an excellent recall and do well off leash (where it's legal to.)


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I gather the excess lead in my hand...just like you'd do in the obedience ring. . No leashes wrapped around arms!


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I'm not a fan. I have heard of too many mishaps. I also sometimes by accident drop the leash... something's a little off with my hands. If I were to drop the Flexi, it would reel up and hit my little dog and very possibly kill it, going at high speed. That doesn't make me an idiot, as has been implied...that people holding the Flexi who don't like Flexi's must be idiots.
> 
> Also, as a trainer, I like to keep a dog accustomed to maintaining slack in a leash. And that constant pressure on their neck vs. a loose lead doesn't do much for teaching a dog to maintain slack.
> 
> ...


A Flexi if dropped is not going to reel up at a high speed, hit your dog and possibly kill it. They don't rewind that fast, but what happens is that they do scare most dogs, at least the first time, and the dog will try to run from this thing chasing it. 

A good purpose of the Flexi is that with a well trained dog, one that will not run to the end and keep going pulling you around, is that it allows a dog to go out so far, then come back to you, go out, come back, thus getting more exercise while you are simply walking along. 

And all this talk about wrapping leads around body parts is scary because should your dog bolt for any reason and never say never, you are stuck. My leads are all about 1/2" leather and very easily rolled up and held in my hands. I have had them for at least 10 years, some longer. 

Again flexi leads are not the problem, untrained dogs and ignorant owners are.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

A flexi leash, a pinch or electronic collar or a clicker are all just tools. The key is to know how to use them. I think virtually any training tool can be used well or poorly. For example, my timing with clickers stinks, but I use pinch collars properly and to the social advantage of both of my dogs (without either of them ever having cried or had a mark on them).

I don't find flexi leashes to be useful for neighborhood walking since I usually have two dogs and find the handles for two of them to be more than I would possibly want to hold onto. I also think that most people who use them to walk their dog around their neighborhood probably don't really understand that it isn't polite to let their dog pee or poo on neighbors' lawn (seen that happen) or that it can be dangerous to allow them to forge way ahead of the person to get in the face of another dog. That being said, I do have a flexi leash that I take with me when I am traveling with Lily. It would be very hard for her to get play breaks if I didn't have it, since I would never allow her off leash in a strange place. I put it on her harness (not collar) and I then can leave the flexi unlocked and throw a ball for her. I trust her not to seek to leave me, but I am also aware that if something startled her she could take off in panic. I love her too much to risk losing her.

As far as other sorts of leashes go, it is also potentially very dangerous to wrap a leash around your hand. If the dog pulls hard you can end up with broken bones (happened recently to someone I know). If the dog decides to take off and takes you off your feet, you are now being dragged down the street if the dog is powerful enough (or if like me you have two large dogs, 125 lbs+ for the two of them). If you are unfortunate enough to be in a situation where there is a dog fight, most of the time your dog (if physically matched to the other) stands a better chance if it is free to decide how to handle the situation without being restrained by you. Hold a conventional leash in the palm of your hand, not wrapped around your hand. You can control the length of the leash by hold the end where the loop is in your other hand (again not wrapped) and pulling it up with that hand when you need to. In my neighborhood walks both dogs are on 6 foot flat leashes but they are usually at my side or just in front of me. Of course Lily insists on heeling even when she doesn't have to (smart silly working spoo).


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Lily, I totally agree about using a Flexi when walking your dog in town. Seriously? How anyone in their right mind think it is just fine and dandy to allow your dog to walk all over other people's lawns and pee and poop wherever, even if cleaned up. When I take my guys to town to walk, we park by an alley and they get a potty check (also made sure everyone went before leaving house), and then we walk on a 6 foot lead and they are NOT allowed to leave my side on the sidewalk. Should we happen upon an alleyway, RR track area, etc., then I will give them a second to sniff and relieve themselves if they wish. Of course, I carry bags just in case any clean ups are needed. But my boys are in town to walk, not to mark every single thing they can and they don't. We also sit before crossing driveways or roads. Good way to practice sitting when you stop. Oh yea, a large supply of treats for rewards as we walk and for friendly people to share with them should we come upon any. My Flexi's are reserved for walks in the country or wide open areas.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't get it. How is it different walking a dog on a 6 ft leash & walking a dog on a flexi LOCKED at 6 ft (or less)? I know I'm not the only one who walks my dogs this way. You don't WALK a dog with the flexi unlocked. That's irresponsible. Flexi unlocked is for open areas. It's a bunch easier for me to hold that big handle than a skinny leash.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

AleKaiRowdie said:


> I don't get it. How is it different walking a dog on a 6 ft leash & walking a dog on a flexi LOCKED at 6 ft (or less)? I know I'm not the only one who walks my dogs this way. You don't WALK a dog with the flexi unlocked. That's irresponsible. Flexi unlocked is for open areas. It's a bunch easier for me to hold that big handle than a skinny leash.


good point re the handles. also easier in some ways to shorten the leashes to four feet quickly if handling more than one dog. i had to do that once when a neighbor's dog and his buddy came charging at me and my dogs and started circling the three of us while growling. but there are lots of negatives to flexi leads too. i think it kind of boils down to using the right equipment for the dog and the owner. a lot of owners just put the lead on the dog and actually hope it will go potty far enough away that they can pretend not to notice and therefore not pick up. we all know the bottom line in all of this is always, "it's not the dog. it's the owner."


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Most people who use flexis are too uninformed to realize they should be locked when walking in a developed area. They think it is their dog's right to go all the way out to the end and do whatever they want. On Sunday at the AKC Nationals I saw a situation that illustrates my point. There was a group of three people standing near one of the entrances that was most heavily used over the weekend. They had one dog with them on an unlocked flexi. I think they were spectators since they were looking around like they were lost. None of them was paying attention to the dog who lunged reactively at an agility exhibitor with three dogs walking loose leash close to her. She got rightly annoyed and said something to them as she moved past. The woman holding the leash handle had to give it to one of the other people to get them to lock it. This dog, of course, shouldn't even have been in the building at all since unentered dogs are not supposed to be at shows.

As to using them around town to walk, I don't like the handles. I find them too bulky and heavy, but then again my dogs don't pull on the leashes which are generally loose in my hand too. I only close my hand on the leashes when I need the dog"s) to get a signal from me. As loves does, I use stop signs to practice sits and downs, and me closing my hand on the leashes signals them that we are going to change what we are doing. loves I also think it is great you have strangers give your dogs treat. If someone who knows what they are doing wants to carry a bulky flexi handle in their hand to walk in the neighborhood and the leash is locked, be my guest. It is just my experience that most people don't do that.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I have had too many dangerous or just plain inconsiderate situations with flexi leashes to be a supporter of them. So many people don't seem to pay attention to which situations are appropriate to let the dog 'roam' and when to keep the dog close. 

I know there are those of you out there that use a flexi responsibly and I can understand the pros of a flexi. My Dad uses flexis with both of his dogs and they are both very well behaved. 

If I don't know the dog and owner I avoid people with flexis like the plague if at all possible.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Coming down the path to the dog park we'll often meet people coming out. Their dog is usually on a leash and Tonka is always roaming on his flexi. 

Long before we meet I will obviously shorten Tonka's leash then let it out again... while I'm looking straight at them and they're abt 100' or more away. That would be their first clue that I see them coming... and am in control of my dog. 

When we're abt 30' away I start to reel him in 'til he's at a heel.

I don't like to make people nervous so I do what I can to reassure them... even from a distance. If they don't pick up on what I'm showing them I can't help it really. 

And I'm not givin' up our Flexi! Muahahaha!!


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't like flexis, personally, but I'm sure there are some people who can use them correctly. If I'm walking my dog, I want him to heel, so I prefer a 4' leash. I find that the 6' is just extra slack that I don't need. I also don't like the handle on flexi leashes...it's so clunky. 

I also agree with what has already been said about wrapping the leash around hands/arms. It isn't very safe. My mom tore her rotator cuff that way. I usually hold the leash by putting my thumb through the hand loop and then close my fist around the loop so it is supporting my thumb if that makes sense.


----------

